# Hi!



## haleylee (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys/gals,Haleylee here. Just wanted to say Hi & introduce myself. Looks like a great forum you have here! I hope to learn a lot & contribute when possible. Stat's are 44 5'9 210 @ 12%...


----------



## Riles (Dec 2, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## ldog (Dec 3, 2015)

haleylee said:


> Hey guys/gals,Haleylee here. Just wanted to say Hi & introduce myself. Looks like a great forum you have here! I hope to learn a lot & contribute when possible. Stat's are 44 5'9 210 @ 12%...



Welcome!!!


----------



## brazey (Dec 4, 2015)

welcome....


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 7, 2015)

hello dude


----------

